# hi...just got my first cat



## InsaneLampshade (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi, we got out first ever cat today from the local animal shelter  , he's a black, short haired, 9 year old called Sooty (he already had this name), and he's very inquisitive. (I would post some pictures, but i don't have a digital camera, i'll be getting one soon though!)

Just a quick question, is it normal for a new cat not to eat much when it first moves in? because Sooty has only had a couple of bites...he sniffs at it, then walks away (the food is the same stuff as he was being fed at the shelter)


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey, and welcome!
Its great to hear you rescued and saved the life of a kitty!
In the first few days, up to pushing a week it is normal for her/him not to have much of an appetite- its pretty scarey in this new house ya know! It is also not unusual for them to have an accident, just make sure you clean it up well!


----------



## InsaneLampshade (Jan 21, 2004)

well he hasn't attempted to use the litter tray yet, but he's been sniffing around it, and it's the same litter they used in the shelter, so hopefully he knows where to go when he needs to


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, sooty sound like a lovely cat, it does take a cat a few days to settle in I have 4 cats 3 of them I only got 2 weeks ago and Radar is still settling in yet he still hides under the bed alot, it will take time but they will get there soon


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum InsaneLampshade !
How nice of you to have adopted!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and great job adopting out an older cat! 

Give the cat a few days to get used to everything. My cats didn't eat much when I first got them and now they are little pigs! :lol:


----------



## kittygirl (Jan 20, 2004)

your lucky i love kittens they are the cutest and the best but my dad and bro are both allergic and can' get one  i want one so bad ma dad said maybe wen i get older


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome InsaneLampshade. (I'd like to hear the story behind your nic  )


----------



## InsaneLampshade (Jan 21, 2004)

the story behind my nic isn't that exciting...i was signing up for something about 2 years ago and the username i wanted wasn't available, so it came up with a list of suggested usernames and this was one of them, the nic's kinda stuck after 2 years  

also, i couldn't wait till next month to get a digital camera, so i bought it early  , hopefully i can get some photos of Sooty soon (that's if he doesn't stop moving when i try and take his picture :wink: )


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations on getting a full grown cat! I'm sure he'll soon feel comfortable and settle right in! Welcome.


----------



## InsaneLampshade (Jan 21, 2004)

i posted some pics in the meet my kitty section

and he's eating his food now when i put it out


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great news! Sooty is beautiful. I love black cats!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome to you and Sooty! Now you get to enjoy the trials of owning a black cat....First on the list---getting a decent picture!!! :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

kristi said:


> Welcome to you and Sooty! Now you get to enjoy the trials of owning a black cat....First on the list---getting a decent picture!!! :lol:


So true!! I have a lot of pictures that look like a black blob! :roll:


----------

